# Potato Wine



## deanrwp (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi all....I initially started to experiment with making this particular Potato wine last year....OMFG I cannot believe how potent and yet nice taste it had to it....I only made enough for 6 bottles with which 1 of my friend's work colleague who is from Ireland and said it reminded her of Parche and with that in mind....I thought I would make 5 gallons of Potato wine this time round due it proving so popular with everyone I know, I started to make this on Friday last week and...already it is strong....my question is how many wine size bottles can I get out of this please?

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Deezil (Sep 12, 2012)

Roughly 5 x 750ml (reg wine bottles) to a gallon


----------



## JohnT (Sep 12, 2012)

How about sharing the recipe?


----------



## deanrwp (Sep 13, 2012)

JohnT said:


> How about sharing the recipe?



So sorry I didn't post my recipe yesterday....but here it is for you all to enjoy  



Potato Wine

10 Pounds Potatoes
2½ Pints White Grape Concentrate
35 Pints Water
11¼ Pounds Sugar
15 Teaspoons Acid Blend
2½ Teaspoons Tannin
5 Teaspoons Nutrient
1 Package Wine Yeast



I made this using the same recipe I used last year 2011....which has proven to potent....but really nice wine  

1. Wash and scrub potatoes clean. Slice up potatoes and boil in water just until tender. Strain out juice, remove potatoes and pour the boiled mixture into primary fermenter. If you have a nylon straining bag use this to contain potatoes while boiling.

2. Stir in all other ingredients EXCEPT yeast. Cover primary.

3. When mixture cools (below 85°) add yeast. Cover primary.

4. Stir daily, check Specific Gravity.

5. When ferment reaches S.G. of 1.040 (about 3 to 5 days) strain juice, siphon wine off sediment into 6.5 gallon glass carboy secondary. Attach airlock.

6. When ferment is complete (S.G. has reached 1.000 -- about 3 weeks) siphon off sediment into clean 5 gallon glass carboy secondary. Reattach airlock.

7. To aid clearing siphon again in 2 months and again if necessary before bottling.


Enjoy 

Regards Dean


----------



## deanrwp (Sep 13, 2012)

Deezil said:


> Roughly 5 x 750ml (reg wine bottles) to a gallon



Thanks for the info


----------



## JohnT (Sep 13, 2012)

What does it taste like? Do the potatoes give any specific flavor (or do they make the wine taste smoother)?


----------



## deanrwp (Sep 14, 2012)

It has a really nice sweet taste to it but at the same time being very potent as the potatoes give it that nice flavour....hence why it is so strong....as that is what they make Vodka out of....I took a small bottle round to my best friend and his family only last night.....with which they really enjoyed....it is close to a spirit more then a wine due to how strong it is.....I made my 1st batch of Potato wine last summer with which was very dry and strong....but this year I changed the recipe with extremely good results....I highly recommend making this Potato wine as the end results are very rewarding


----------

